# How does a two piece single dovetail scope mount work?



## dhuber (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been looking at Leupold, Burris and Redfield scope mounts for a new rifle. The two piece with a dovetail in front and wind-age adjustment in back. My question is what holds the rear scope ring to the back mount being there is no dovetail connection there?

http://www.opticsplanet.net/burris-tu-t ... bases.html

You can get the same basic mount with two dovetails and no wind-age screws. My logic would tell me two dovetail connections would be a sturdier connection and any wind-age could be adjusted on the scope itself?

http://www.opticsplanet.net/burris-dd-t ... etail.html

I have Weaver style mounts on my other two rifles and I was thinking of trying one of the above styles I just wanted some education on the pros and cons of this style of mount.

Thanks!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

On the single dovetail mount the windage adjustment screws hold the rear ring in place.

It is true that you can adjust the windage on the scope itself.

I do not like the dovetail scope mounts, it is not the sturdiest, and the dovetail can loosen if you remove the rings for any reason.

I prefer the weaver style mounts with good solid rings, from Badger, Leupold, Farrell etc. It may cost a bit more, but it is a good solid mounting system.

My opinion being expressed, many guys use the dovetails and get good service from them. I just prefer something a bit sturdier.

huntin1


----------

